# Summer reading



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

The red spirit said:


> Looked at my list and I have 17 things to read, some of them are poems, some aren't very long books. Random shit, that teachers name as "classics", yet to many of students it never lives up to the definition of classic. I agree with you, I haven't started mine lol. BTW some years ago I had one friend, which now lives in UK. She had 25 books to read. That's the definition of 'no lifer'. Looks horrible and is horrible. On top of that all of my 17 pieces are artistic literature, that I really start to hate. We don't learn shit from artistic literature. I personally currently took 4 books about car and it's all technical and historical. TBH it's way more interesting than school stuff and I like that way much more. Yet I'm the one stupid student in the class, that barely has good enough grades. I somehow revenged to school for all of it's BS by being vandal: http://personalitycafe.com/esfp-forum-performers/1022690-esfp-friendships-3.html <scroll until pics


Vandalism! I did that to an abandoned house once with my friends. There was a drug dealer that passed through one of my old schools at night. Pretty interesting how I start noticing this stuff now.
I think I may have read a philosophy book once, but only certain chapters that I wanted more from. Plus college textbooks. If you are in college they actually make you read the textbook in some classes. Others just make you waste your money. Actually I think they all actually used the textbook, that might have been something else.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

@*The red spirit *I'm curious. What books are you being forced to read by the government subsidized mass indoctrination and propaganda factory known as the public school system?

Also, have you ever checked out Thug Notes? I love this channel. It really helped me understand Gilgamesh, for one thing.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

ElusiveFeather said:


> :shocked:


The definition of culture shock


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Vandalism! I did that to an abandoned house once with my friends. There was a drug dealer that passed through one of my old schools at night. Pretty interesting how I start noticing this stuff now.


Every year students take books from library and I vandalise them a little. How much depends on how much does topic piss me off.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

dulcinea said:


> @*The red spirit *I'm curious. What books are you being forced to read by the government subsidized mass indoctrination and propaganda factory known as the public school system?


List in original language:
J.Aistis Pasirinkti eilėraščiai (chosen poems)
H.Radauskas Pasirinkti eilėraščiai (chosen poems)
S.Nėris Prie didelio kelio
A.Škėma Balta drobulė
B.Sruoga Dievų miškas
V.Mačernis Metai (chosen sonnets)
B.Krivickas Pasirinkti eilėraščiai (chosen poems)
M.Katiliškis Miškais ateina ruduo 
J.Marcinkevičius Mažvydas. Pasirinkti eilėraščiai (chosen poems)
J.Aputis Keleivio Novelės. Pasirinkti eilėraščiai (chosen poems)
S.Geda Pasirinkti eilėraščiai (chosen poems)
M.Martinaitis Pasirinkti eilėraščiai (chosen poems)
Č.Milošas Pasirinkti eilėraščiai (chosen poems)
J.Vaičiūnaitė Pasirinkti eilėraščiai (chosen poems)
J.Marčėnas Eilinė. Pasirinkti eilėraščiai (chosen poems)
J.Kunčinas Tūla
M.Ivaškevičius Madagaskaras

Damn, I realized, that this year it's not a lot to read. Anyway, there was really horrible years before and my point is valid.




dulcinea said:


> Also, have you ever checked out Thug Notes? I love this channel. It really helped me understand Gilgamesh, for one thing.


No I didn't knew that channel, but I might look at it.


----------



## Morpheus83 (Oct 17, 2008)

IMO, teachers should present some context before asking students to read anything. There can also be depth vs breadth issue--asking students to focus on one book or novel for study versus several books as part of a wide survey. Do students have the meta-cognitive skills and strategies to independently engage with a wide variety of texts? Then there's the issue of asking appropriate questions that help students engage with a text, and to make sure that the presentation/s and assigned activities are relevant in helping students develop skills outlined in the curriculum. If the teacher is going to give away 'the answers' in class anyway, then what exactly are the students learning? How to rote learn? Is that what's in the curriculum? Then what's the point of asking students to write an essay if all they're doing is regurgitating memorised details? This kind of education is fine if you want to train students to become worker bees that follow orders--to be 'productive' for the sake of being productive (so no holidays or breaks, you lazy bums!). Other than that, I don't see what's the real benefit.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Morpheus83 said:


> IMO, teachers should present some context before asking students to read anything. There can also be depth vs breadth issue--asking students to focus on one book or novel for study versus several books as part of a wide survey. Do students have the meta-cognitive skills and strategies to independently engage with a wide variety of texts? Then there's the issue of asking appropriate questions that help students engage with a text, and to make sure that the presentation/s and assigned activities are relevant in helping students develop skills outlined in the curriculum. If the teacher is going to give away 'the answers' in class anyway, then what exactly are the students learning? How to rote learn? Is that what's in the curriculum? Then what's the point of asking students to write an essay if all they're doing is regurgitating memorised details? This kind of education is fine if you want to train students to become worker bees that follow orders--to be 'productive' for the sake of being productive (so no holidays or breaks, you lazy bums!). Other than that, I don't see what's the real benefit.


In my current school scheme is like that this year:
1)maybe read 17 things assigned
2)year starts
3/4)Every Lithuanian lesson we will find same text in books and then teacher will horribly over-analyze it
3/4)Sometimes teacher gives a test before analysis to test if we read that stuff (one test per one thing)
5)Sometimes after few pieces we will have to write long essay and we all fail it. Yeah our teacher is like that "one mistake and -1 point", too bad in Lithuanian education system we only have 10 point overall, so you get the idea how impossible it is.
6)Sometimes students get very angry/ sometimes they cry and she bitches how she didn't meant that (yet she really did that)
7)Rinse and repeat for whole year
8)Preparations for exam (lots of exam style tests with grading exactly the same as in exams)
9)Exams (must: Lithuanian, Maths, English)
10)Graduation

I personally don't read books most of the time as I see it as pointless activity, because teacher over analyzes it in every damn lesson. It's really pointless and I get way worse grades than most of the student just because I don't read. What Lithuanian class taught me:
1)basic analysis skills
2)lying
3)cheating
4)procrastinating
5)vandalism
6)stealing answers
7)some counterfeiting skills
8)planning schemes to avoid work
9)not looking weird

I'm really horrible student and I know it. That's mostly not my fault. It's the fault of teaching. In contrast, I really like English and we study it and I like the subject, just because I got a good teacher, that doesn't give too much fuck about all those official education systems. Anyway local teaching system is truly bad, needs some crucial fixes already. School shouldn't be bullshit jail, it should educate.


----------



## Morpheus83 (Oct 17, 2008)

The red spirit said:


> In my current school scheme is like that this year:
> 1)maybe read 17 things assigned
> 2)year starts
> 3/4)Every Lithuanian lesson we will find same text in books and then teacher will horribly over-analyze it
> ...


The education system (or at least the teaching on the local level) sounds awful and demoralising :S


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Morpheus83 said:


> The education system (or at least the teaching on the local level) sounds awful and demoralising :S


I still haven't learned grammar and writing essays good enough. Another bullshit about education system is that I will have to take English exam part, where would be dialogue, yet I'm deaf. They only describe it as mild deafness, because left ear is almost fine and had -30db deafness (that's considered as almost healthy ear), right one has severe deafness of -85/-95db deafness (in reality I may hear something, but I will never could understand what teacher says with it alone). There is another factor is word comprehension: left ear peaks at 70% and right one peaks at 25%. So yeah that's mild lol. Too bad I will have to take full English exam with dialogue. Hearing aids aren't magic, they just somewhat improve situation, but sometimes makes matters worse, especially they are bad in situations with background noise/music/listening to records. That's just BS with English, but for my conditions they decided, that it's wise for me to give extra time in Lithuanian and Maths exams. It's really not logical why they do that, but I don't complain, because situation is favorable for me. I may don't have to rush it and therefore may be bit more accurate. Anyway it's complete bullshit. Good thing is that I can adapt to school good enough. I know how teachers teach, I know how they approach new information and I know their working schemes. Basically I observe and analyse their behaviour, most of the time they are predictable. I'm glad to learn stuff like this in school, yet it's not their goal to teach that.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

The red spirit said:


> List in original language:
> J.Aistis Pasirinkti eilėraščiai (chosen poems)
> H.Radauskas Pasirinkti eilėraščiai (chosen poems)
> S.Nėris Prie didelio kelio
> ...


Guessing they're Lithuanian? Not familiar with their literature. Man our culture is surprisingly insulated. I've read stuff by French and German authors though.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

dulcinea said:


> Guessing they're Lithuanian? Not familiar with their literature. Man our culture is surprisingly insulated. I've read stuff by French and German authors though.


Yeah, they are Lithuanian or semi-Lithuanian.


----------

